# Tack stolen in melton Mowbray area



## Mosh (27 January 2020)

Hi everyone. 

Those of you in the area have probably seen but there has been a break in at a yard in Melton Mowbray area with a lot of rack stolen. 
Please be aware. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/1644545339135397/posts/2551251635131425


----------

